# about the malibu problem....



## astrosurfer (Aug 14, 2005)

i think you all might be wrong about the owners key in a previous thread...
i have a 2001 model which works just fine with my regular metal cut key. telling me that there is no id chip required to start the vehicle.
there is however some kind of security related to the ignition but i'm sure it's key shape related.i have read other problems about the ignition thing but if the guys theft warning light was not flashing then there was no problem with the ignition itself merely the worn key i suspect.
as far as the fuel pump being weak , it's highly probably that the mechanic could have been correct.
i've been experiencing this problem personally when my fuel level drops below the level where the pump is completely submerged. i have no running problems.
just starting issues below half tank.


----------

